# Microsoft releases Power Pack 2 for WHS today



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Microsoft has released Power Pack 2 for Windows Home Server. Some nice new features and fixes. More here www.mediasmartserver.net/2009/03/23/microsoft-releases-windows-home-server-power-pack-2/


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I just built a home server a couple weeks ago and it has power pack1


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks. I updated my HP MediaSmart EX485 a little while ago.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Installing as we speak! Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Install went well with no issues. Automatically updated all WHS connectors on all client PCs on network...even 64 bit clients. 

It's nice to see MS start to integrate Windows Media Center into WHS. Still not fully integrated with this power pack but definately a move in the right direction. My suspicsion is that we'll see full WMC integration into WHS when next version of WHS (Vail) is released in 2010.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was going to update mine today and it had already updated overnight. I like the media center app.


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

are any of you with the windows home server using it with your DirecTV DVRs? Can you stream MP4s?


----------

